# 2015 National Haunters Convention postponed to 2016



## Itzpopolotl

The Midwest Haunters Convention here in Ohio is a blast.


----------



## Abunai

Itzpopolotl said:


> The Midwest Haunters Convention here in Ohio is a blast.


Agree. 
I've only been once (2014), but plan on making it an annual pilgrimage. 
Great time.


----------

